# svchost.exe problems (and more)



## Jaswahhihi (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi, Ive been having repeated (randomly occuring) problems with my Vista Home premium PC all week now.

I keep getting these messages (just a side note, I have not installed anything new on my system except vista updates):




Product
Host Process for Windows Services

Problem
Stopped working

Date
21/01/2008 22:42

Status
Report Sent

Problem signature
Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
Application Name:	svchost.exe
Application Version:	6.0.6000.16386
Application Timestamp:	4549adc4
Fault Module Name:	StackHash_db5b
Fault Module Version:	6.0.6000.16386
Fault Module Timestamp:	4549bdc9
Exception Code:	c0000374
Exception Offset:	000af1c9
OS Version:	6.0.6000.2.0.0.768.3
Locale ID:	2057
Additional Information 1:	db5b
Additional Information 2:	338c5bb03e56c06253fa567a9a64d2b7
Additional Information 3:	57e0
Additional Information 4:	ffc72c6512fc5ed904c70f38fea13d39

Extra information about the problem
Bucket ID:	501445338






And this one:




Product
IP Helper

Problem
Stopped working

Date
22/01/2008 15:37

Status
Report Sent

Problem signature
Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
Application Name:	svchost.exe_iphlpsvc
Application Version:	6.0.6000.16386
Application Timestamp:	4549adc4
Fault Module Name:	StackHash_db5b
Fault Module Version:	6.0.6000.16386
Fault Module Timestamp:	4549bdc9
Exception Code:	c0000374
Exception Offset:	000af1c9
OS Version:	6.0.6000.2.0.0.768.3
Locale ID:	2057
Additional Information 1:	db5b
Additional Information 2:	338c5bb03e56c06253fa567a9a64d2b7
Additional Information 3:	57e0
Additional Information 4:	ffc72c6512fc5ed904c70f38fea13d39

Extra information about the problem
Bucket ID:	501199803



These errors are usually followed by my desktop looking like this:



I wiped my entire system last night and reinstalled and its still there! 

I am totally stressed out and in need of some help!

(p.s. windows has no solutions)

Thank you in advance.

-R Jackson


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

I had similar problems when the various Vista updates came through. 

You may want to try a System Restore, rolling the system back to a period prior to your current problems; apply each update in chronological order testing for your particular problem in between each update?

Have you looked at Vista's Problem Reports and Solutions for additional information? Although I can say that in >100 "Reports" that I have never received a "Solution" from MS.

Have you looked at the Event Viewer?

regards. . . jcgriff2


----------



## n10sity (Jan 10, 2008)

Svchost issues are typically related to malware. I suggest you try bringing up this issue in the HiJackThis section and be sure the read the READ FIRST thread.


----------



## Jaswahhihi (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi,

Sorry this is such and old topic but I did find the problem.

Unfortunatly it was "Windows Live Messenger" Belive it or not!

Im now back on old MSN Messenger 7.5 to stop this.

Has anybody here heard of a fix for this?

Cheers.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

Live Messenger was just kicked out of my system via registry deletions as it caused web page loading to go from from near-instant to >20 seconds. 

jcgriff2


----------

